# Bikebrille mit Sehstärke



## marc1981 (7. März 2011)

hallo

Ich suche eine Bikebrille aber mit Sehstärke.
Es gab mal ein Theard über dieses nur leider finde ich es nicht mehr.
Was fahrt ihr für Brillen? Was könnt ihr mir empeflen?
Der Preis sollte nicht über 250 gehen.
Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank.


Gruß Marc


----------



## palmilein (7. März 2011)

Servus Marc,

250,- EUR ist sicherlich eine Menge Geld, nur solltest du deine Erwartungen und Ansprüche ein bisschen zurückgeschraubt haben, damit du von dem Ergebnis nicht enttäuscht bist / wirst. 

Um dir konkrete Aussagen über Machbarkeit, Empfehlungen und so weiter geben zu können, wären deine aktuellen Brillenwerte erforderlich und auch deine Fahrgewohnheiten. 
Und natürlich deine Ansprüche an die Brille und Gläser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. März 2011)

Hier mal alleine die Suchergebnisse für "Sehstärke":

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=18431457

Viel Spaß beim Lesen...  


Edit: Mist, Search-IDs kann man net verlinken. Must halt mal selber nach "Sehstärke" suchen...


----------



## Saskatoon (7. März 2011)

hi marc

keine ahnung woher du kommst, aber ich würd mal beim fielmann vorbeischauen und die solange nerven....


----------



## palmilein (7. März 2011)

Saskatoon schrieb:
			
		

> hi marc
> 
> keine ahnung woher du kommst, aber ich würd mal beim fielmann vorbeischauen und die solange nerven....


Jop, und dann erwarten das man eine fachkompetente und ausführliche Beratung bekommt...


----------



## kommando99 (7. März 2011)

Ich bin mit meiner Evil Eye + Clip sehr zufrieden. Vor allem da ich öfters auch mal Kontaktlinsen trage.


----------



## DFG (10. März 2011)

Moin,
ich brauche eine Brille auf dem Papier zum Autofahren und jetzt auch eine für die Zeitung. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
a) Sonnebrille mit Schliff
Die meisten Optiker haben Vorjahresmodelle mit Gläsern zum Sonderangebot. Die Tönung reicht üblicherweise von hell bis dunkel in den Farben Braun und Grün. Ab und an ist mal Orange dabei. Kostenpunkt ca. 150 , muss man aber ausprobieren ob das mit dem Fahrtwind geht.
b) Brille mit Clipp
Habe ich mal gehabt, war ******* zum Skifahren. Und habe ich nie wieder versucht.
c) Radbrille ohne Clip
Ich habe zur Zeit eine Rydon mit Wechselgläsern. In der Bucht für 65 , unbenutzt, OVP mit Rechnung. Bin aber auch kein Maulwurf.
d) Oakly
Sehen ******* aus und sind teuer , bieten aber die Möglichkeit deine Stärke direkt zu bestellen. Sind dann aber richtig teuer!

Es kommt darauf an wie blind zu bist!


----------



## Jogi (10. März 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Moin,
> ...
> d) Oakly
> Sehen *S*U*P*E*R* aus und sind teuer , bieten aber die Möglichkeit deine Stärke direkt zu bestellen. Sind dann aber richtig teuer!



Mir wars das aber wert. Eine Brille für Alles (MTB, RR, Klettern, Joggen ....) uns alles bei Tag oder Nacht, da die Gläser selbsttönend sind.

Hat dann allerdings - hüstelhüstel - 450,- EUR gekostet


----------



## Votec Tox (10. März 2011)

Habe einfach meine alten Oakley Sonnenbrillen zum Optiker meines Vertrauens gebracht und der hat sie mit geschliffenen Gläsern versehen. Eine - die Straight - sogar mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Preis je nach Form des Gestells von 100.- bis 180.- (die stark gebogenen und selbsttönenden Gläser). Sicherlich geht das aber nur wenn man keine zu extrem hohe Dioptrienzahl hat. (Irgendwie klingt das Wort "Selbsttönend" nach Musik - nein, Krach machen die Brillen keinen )
Grüße!


----------



## DFG (10. März 2011)

Selbsttönnende Brillen mag ich nicht leiden, weil die nicht schnell genug sind. Und die Rydon von RudiProjekt ist ebenfalls einen Brille für alles, Ski, Laufen, Rad, Segeln. Das muss man halt selbst ausprobieren und entscheiden.
450  für KleinerbraunerhaufenderstinkStyl ist schon happig, gell. Das kostet meine normale Sehhilfe nicht mal................


----------



## epostampchamp (10. März 2011)

Hallo, 

für die Wintermonate hab ich mir vom Optiker in meine alte Adidas Sprocket optische Gläser einsetzen lassen, die bei UV-Licht verdunkeln. Damit waren sie morgens klar und nachmittags getönt. Sind glaub ich von Rodenstock. Bei -1.25 Sehstärke kein Problem. Je niedriger die Temperaturen sind, desto besser funktioniert das Verdunkeln. Im Sommer fahr ich eine adidas Elevation mit Clip.
Du kannst denke ich in fast jede Fassung einer Sportbrille optische Gläser mit oder ohne Tönung machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (10. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ...(Irgendwie klingt das Wort "Selbsttönend" nach Musik - nein, Krach machen die Brillen keinen )
> Grüße!



mit dem Begriff "Transitions" können halt voele nix anfangen.
"Photochromatisch" wär auch noch 'n schöner Name für diese sinnvolle Option


----------



## items (10. März 2011)

Moin,
hab auch eine selbsttönende und fahr die ganzjährig. Ist ein relativ unauffälliges Modell von Adidas mit Gläsern von R+H. Ist zwar nicht pfeilschnell die Selbsttönung, aber reicht völlig aus, auch bei schnellen Fahrten oder im Auto, wenns z.B. in einen Tunnel geht oder Wolken kommen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das die optimale Lösung, auch wenns etwas teurer ist. Ich hab vorher Kontaktlinsen probiert und bin mit den weichen gut klar gekommen, aber wenn einem mal Schweiß oder Sonnencreme ins Auge kommt, hab ich die doch immer wieder mal rausgewischt. So passt das besser und wie gesagt: Wenns kein allzu schrilles Modell ist, taugt die ja auch für alles andere und dann relativiert sich der Preis ja wieder.

Grüße
items


----------



## Votec Tox (10. März 2011)

Nehme mal an, daß Dein Auto eine Frontscheibe hat und Du nicht ganzjährig offen im Cabrio fährst 
Deine selbsttönende Brille dunkelt hinter einer meist getönten Autosscheibe wirklich ab? Das wußte ich garnicht, dachte immer es käme nicht ausreichend UV-Licht durch die Frontscheibe eines Wagens. Bei meiner Brille funktioniert dies leider nicht richtig, sie dunkelt im Wagen kaum ab.
Grüße


----------



## Eule- (10. März 2011)

Servus, warscheinlich hast du den Thread von mir gesucht, ich hatte die besagte Brille von Fielmann. Ich glaube fÃ¼r 280â¬. Aber wie gesagt HATTE. So viel Geld fÃ¼r sowas undurchdachtes habe ich selten ausgegeben. Ich muss aber klar stellen, dass ich von der DH Goggle rede. Diese hat dermaÃen das Sichtfeld bei Ruckelpassagen[Kommt ja beim DH etwas Ã¶fter vor] verwackelt, dass man sich nach der Passage entweder im GebÃ¼sch befunden hat, oder einfach richtig stark abbremsen musste um schlimmeres zu vermeiden. Goggels Wackeln mit, wenn die GlÃ¤ser drin sind, wackeln diese selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch mit. Meine LÃ¶sung, die ich perfekt finde. Brille auf, DH Goggle drÃ¼ber  GruÃ EULE


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. März 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Meine Lösung, die ich perfekt finde. Brille auf, DH Goggle drüber  Gruß EULE



Funzt aber bei kälteren Temperaturen nicht, da beschlägt die (Seh)Brille ziemlich schnell. Wurmt mich tierisch, da ich halt täglich auf Arbeit fahre und halt auch viel im Wald rumfahre. Mit -2,75 Dioptren macht das teilweise echt keinen Spaß, das Gehirn wird so aber dankenswerterweise nicht mit zuviel Informationen überflutet...


----------



## siropu3005 (11. März 2011)

Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch erst mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Bin mit meiner Lösung, der Alpina Pro Sport Optic Swing 44, super zufrieden. Hier gibts mehr Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (11. März 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Funzt aber bei kälteren Temperaturen nicht, da beschlägt die (Seh)Brille ziemlich schnell. Wurmt mich tierisch, da ich halt täglich auf Arbeit fahre und halt auch viel im Wald rumfahre. Mit -2,75 Dioptren macht das teilweise echt keinen Spaß, das Gehirn wird so aber dankenswerterweise nicht mit zuviel Informationen überflutet...



Nix wissen und nix sehen, macht nix

Wenn man eine Skibrille für Brillenträger nimmt, dann geht das auch mit Brille drunter. Es gibt sogar Skibrillen mit Sehstärke. Nennt sich dann natürlich nicht DH blabla......


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. März 2011)

siropu3005 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch erst mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Bin mit meiner Lösung, der Alpina Pro Sport Optic Swing 44, super zufrieden. Hier gibts mehr Infos.



Schaut gut aus und der Preis ist auch akzeptabel. Aber ich brauch vorher eh erstmal ne neue (Seh)Brille, die jetzige ist auch schon wieder fast 7 Jahre alt. Und die Gläser ner Randlosen kosten auch gerne mal 150. Pro Stück...  
Das Gestell (Kalvin Klein Titanium) hab ich ja glücklicherweise recht günstig bekommen... 


@DFG
Ich hab ne Uvex Nevada, meine Brille beschlägt da aber trotzdem recht schnell drunter...


@Carlo723
Hab ich mal nen Monat probiert (Bausch&Lomb Monatslinsen weich) und danach als kontaktlinsenunverträglich wieder aufgegeben - meine Augen produzieren einfach zuwenig Tränenflüssigkeit, ich hab ja schon manchmal in nem klimatisierten Raum leichte Probleme (gereizte Augen)...


----------

